# Wahl: Publikumsliebling 2009



## zotos (21 Dezember 2009)

Zusätzlich zur User 2009 Wahl wird der Publikumsliebling 2009 gewählt. 

Diese Wahl findest in diesem Jahr zum ersten mal statt und hat einen eher humoristischen Zweck. 

Ich hoffe dennoch auf eine rege Beteiligung.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (21 Dezember 2009)

Ich kann hier ja allen gleichzeitig meine Stimme geben. War das Absicht?


----------



## bike (21 Dezember 2009)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Ich kann hier ja allen gleichzeitig meine Stimme geben. War das Absicht?


Wenn es alle drei verdient haben, warum nicht *ROFL*

bike


----------



## Rainer Hönle (21 Dezember 2009)

bike schrieb:


> Wenn es alle drei verdient haben, warum nicht *ROFL*
> 
> bike



Bei der Wahl zum User hätten es doch auch mehrere verdient.


----------



## marlob (21 Dezember 2009)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Bei der Wahl zum User hätten es doch auch mehrere verdient.


Sehe ich auch so.
Wäre auch nicht schlecht gewesen, wenn ich dort mehrere wählen könnte


----------



## zotos (21 Dezember 2009)

Die Möglichkeit mehrere Kandidaten zu Wählen wurde bei der User des Jahres Wahl 2008 durch eine Zusatzumfrage "abgewählt". Das ich sie hier bei der Publikumslieblingswahl ausgewählt habe war reine Willkür.


----------



## marlob (21 Dezember 2009)

zotos schrieb:


> Die Möglichkeit mehrere Kandidaten zu Wählen wurde bei der User des Jahres Wahl 2008 durch eine Zusatzumfrage "abgewählt". Das ich sie hier bei der Publikumslieblingswahl ausgewählt habe war reine Willkür.


Genau, für 2008


----------



## zotos (21 Dezember 2009)

*Wankelmütiges Wahlvolk*



marlob schrieb:


> Genau, für 2008


Deine Kritik ist angekommen. Wir sollten dies für die nächste Wahl 2010 berücksichtigen und neu verhandeln.


----------



## vierlagig (22 Dezember 2009)

zotos schrieb:


> Deine Kritik ist angekommen. Wir sollten dies für die nächste Wahl 2010 berücksichtigen und neu verhandeln.



wenn es den sauladen in der derzeitigen form dann überhaupt noch gibt! wir werden ja permanent und penetrant von nixblickern und gleichzeitig besserwissern infiltriet ... irgendwann kommt der kollaps


----------



## marlob (22 Dezember 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> wenn es den sauladen in der derzeitigen form dann überhaupt noch gibt! wir werden ja permanent und penetrant von nixblickern und gleichzeitig besserwissern infiltriet ... irgendwann kommt der kollaps


Ich hoffe doch, das das nur eine Phase ist. Also nicht entmutigen lassen ...


----------



## zotos (22 Dezember 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> wenn es den sauladen in der derzeitigen form dann überhaupt noch gibt! wir werden ja permanent und penetrant von nixblickern und gleichzeitig besserwissern infiltriet ... irgendwann kommt der kollaps


@4L: Winterdepression? Früher hast Du Dich über solche Individuen noch köstlich amüsiert.


----------



## MajorutyOfOne (23 Dezember 2009)

Gibt es auch einen Wanderpokal zu gewinnen ?


----------



## Approx (28 Dezember 2009)

MajorutyOfOne schrieb:


> Gibt es auch einen Wanderpokal zu gewinnen ?


 
Vielleicht bekommt der Sieger statt eines Pokales auch dieses Buch überreicht... 

Gruß Approx


----------



## maxi (30 Dezember 2009)

Approx schrieb:


> Vielleicht bekommt der Sieger statt eines Pokales auch dieses Buch überreicht...
> 
> Gruß Approx


 

Hey, Ich musste anfangs auch grinsen. 
Aber sich über jemanden lustig zu machen weil er Fragen stellt und ein Jemand nicht perfekt deutsch kann, ist nun hier etwas über das Ziel geschoßen.


----------



## veritas (30 Dezember 2009)

Du machst auch alles für den Titel!

Du merkst doch nichts mehr.....


----------



## Approx (30 Dezember 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> Hey, Ich musste anfangs auch grinsen.
> Aber sich über jemanden lustig zu machen weil er Fragen stellt und ein Jemand nicht perfekt deutsch kann, ist nun hier etwas über das Ziel geschoßen.


 
1. Möchte ich nur zum Schmunzeln anregen.
2. Habe ich auch schon korrektes waldy-Deutsch erlebt. ( also alles nur Fake?)
3. Guten Rutsch allen SPS'lern!

Appro


----------



## Paule (30 Dezember 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> Hey, Ich musste anfangs auch grinsen.
> Aber sich über jemanden lustig zu machen weil er Fragen stellt und ein Jemand nicht perfekt deutsch kann, ist nun hier etwas über das Ziel geschoßen.


He Maxi,
ich war zuerst erstaunt als mein Zitat da auftauchte,
aber dann musst ich auch schmunzeln.


Approx schrieb:


> 1. Möchte ich nur zum Schmunzeln anregen.


Und genau das hat Approx gemacht und ich bin sicher Waldy wird das genauso auffassen.


----------



## zotos (31 Dezember 2009)

Meinen Glückwunsch an die drei Gewinner. Ohne Euch wäre das sps-forum sicher ein lahmer Haufen voll Fachidioten ;o)

Platz 3 geht an Unimog-HeizeR
Platz 2 geht an maxi
Platz 1 geht an waldy 

Waldy hat die Wahl zum Publikumsliebling also, mit einem respektablen Vorsprung, für sich entscheiden können.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesem grandiosen Sieg!

Wenn Du mir Deine Adresse per PN zukommen lässt wird sich sicher auch ein Preis finden den ich Dir zusende. Bedingung wäre aber ein Beitrag mit Foto im weltbesten sps-forum das es gibt.


----------



## waldy (6 Januar 2010)

Hallo,
nur wenn ich schue noch mal Umfragergenbnisse,
dann es sieht so aus, wie bei *arithmetische Addieren*  :
16
+
10
= 
26




Und noch mal Danke an euch alle.

gruß waldy
Umfrageergebnis


----------



## Paule (6 Januar 2010)

Super Waldy,

und was kommt dabei raus.

Dez: 26

Hex:

*1A*


----------



## Paule (7 Januar 2010)

zotos schrieb:


> Wenn Du mir Deine Adresse per PN zukommen lässt wird sich sicher auch ein Preis finden den ich Dir zusende. Bedingung wäre aber ein Beitrag mit Foto im weltbesten sps-forum das es gibt.


Was ist denn nun der Preis für den ersten Platz?
Urlaub auf den Malediven? 

Für den zweiten Platz wäre doch dann sicher noch ein Zertifikat drin.
Ich glaube darüber würde sich Maxi auch freuen.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (7 Januar 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> ...
> Hex:
> 
> *1A*



Und was sagt uns das SPS-Orakel?

"hex, hex" und Waldy ist ein 1A-Programmierer.


----------



## waldy (7 Februar 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,
wie besprochen , da ist Foto von meine Geschenk 

gruß waldy


----------

